# C et C++ > C > Contribuez >  PGCD et simplification de fraction [Sources]

## paterson

```

```

On retourne le plus grand diviseur commun, au pire on auras 1 . 


Simplification de fraction : 



```

```

Ps : merci a Romuald Perrot pour son article Calcul du PGCD par la mthode d'Euclide

----------


## Melem

void Fraction::simplification() ? C'est une source C++ alors ...

----------


## boli_971

Salut,

Je propose la version rcursive de cette fonction.


```

```

----------

